# Question About The Chat Room



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wondering if maybe a mod or an admin could help me. I tried to get into the chat room, so i click the button and the next window opens but just stays blank. I was able to get on yesterday afternoon, but when i got home last night and tried nothing. It opens in another window acts like its loading but then just stays blank.

Can anyone let me know how to fix it?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

mine to and they seemed to of did an update to the layout so I'm wondering if someone didnt accidently delete some codeing.


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

daniel89 said:


> mine to and they seemed to of did an update to the layout so I'm wondering if someone didnt accidently delete some codeing.


Glad i'm not the only one, cause then It would have probably been my computer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, as you can see, Fishforums is undergoing some major changes. Apparently the chat program is also being reworked. I don't know any of the details about that, though, so I couldn't guess how long it will take to get the chat back online.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope, still not working.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

not alone mines the same, figured it was my computer to haha!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

The link is broken, meaning that they are probably changing layout, fixing errors, etc. Who knows how the new one will be.

Doesn't work for me as well, obviously haha


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

*takes a deep breath and smiles at TOS and admins*


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

:fish::fish::fish:


I miss my nightly group in chat! It will get handeled soon just have a little bit of patience.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

uglyfishyay said:


> :fish::fish::fish:
> 
> 
> I miss my nightly group in chat! It will get handeled soon just have a little bit of patience.


You started using chat what, 2 weeks ago? I think you need to find a friend if you miss a chat on a fish forum after 2 weeks.


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool sounds good, i was just worried it was my computer.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, as you can see, Fishforums is undergoing some major changes. Apparently the chat program is also being reworked. I don't know any of the details about that, though, so I couldn't guess how long it will take to get the chat back online.


Folks:

Apparently the Forum has been ported to SMF (probably due to security) and I anticipate that finding a "plug-in" for chat will take a week or so.

TR


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

A week?? I will get so lonely after that long without being able to chat with all m buddies.  oh well, Hurry it up you guys .


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*In a mono tone voice*

"OMG I am dying a little inside everyday without the use of the FishForums chat application. Someone save me from my undeniable and extruciating pain."


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

uglyfishyay said:


> :fish::fish::fish:
> 
> 
> I miss my nightly group in chat! It will get handeled soon just have a little bit of patience.


LOL Sara you could always talk to me on FB chat... just write on my wall when you wanna and I'll go online. I always stay offline on FB chat unless someone specifically talks to me or else I get stuck talking to like 5 people I don't wanna talk on within seconds of logging on.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

or you can talk to me on face book chat to hah, just gotta add me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

man even FB is dead tonight!


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

good question, is there a fan club on there? for this website or no, if there is i would join


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

brian102 said:


> good question, is there a fan club on there? for this website or no, if there is i would join


I don't think so, I just looked


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

torri....up for some paintball?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I can try and get us a temporary chat if people would like


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

anyhows i did it anyways the link is this
http://xat.com/Fishforums


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> torri....up for some paintball?



What mean you by paintball? I've never played but I'd like to... I'm a pretty good shot


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i miss paintball...


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

haha i see barely anyone wants to use my temporary chat


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

haha, good thing they're finally updating to a more secure version of realchat (or hopefully IRC ???)

Oh, and btw, the realchat server is still running, they have just done something to chat.php which loads the java app and logs you in... if you have a saved copy of chat.php like i do you can get in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

its a game on FB......Paradise Paint Ball....check it out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

http://apps.facebook.com/paradisepaintball/?ref=ts


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is a link to a chat that's a bit more stable... that dam xat stuff is just downright fidgety.

-->CHAT HERE<--


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> haha i see barely anyone wants to use my temporary chat


I just popped in to check it out! No one's there... =(


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

pop into my mibbit irc chat. much more stable and easier on the eyes.

its actually currently klined.. all that means is you cant use it for a few minutes until the problem is fixed. but if you have an irc program:
irc.ihazur.info #fishforums


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

No IRC for me! Sad...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

What do you mean...? Just follow the link (its fixed):

http://widget.mibbit.com/?settings=...d2&server=irc.ihazur.info&channel=#fishforums


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually like the xat thing.


----------

